# 1965 bonneville value



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Thought someone hear would know info or where to look.
Friend's uncle has one for sale. Going off what friend has told me. It.s a convertable with the 421 tri power engine. Not sure right now about type of trans. He said it had a shifter in floor. Underneath and frame and floors are done. Has all the pieces to complete. Engine has been checked or rebuilt? New top. Friend told me what it needs is bottom of rear quarters and both doors. Is there any place i should look for rust or bad spots for these cars?
Value?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try PYforums online and go to '65'66 Big Car section. Lots of info to be had. Where are you located?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

This car?

65 pontiac bonneville low rider 421 gto


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't exactly say it's a 421 engine, it just has 421 in the title to get more results, just like he has GTO. Even when he says he has the tri-power he words it goofy. I would be leary.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

op says convertible?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pics please.

Hard to say what it's worth... if it's numbers matching, and all OE motor/drivetrain, then it's probably worth something. But if it's cobbled together, it's probably worth $3000-4000 at best in the condition you're describing. Ask me how I know...


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

*1965 engine usage 389 ci*

Can a 1965 389 be used in any pontiac car. I am not sure how coding works. Is it specific to the car it came out of, date coding also? YG code


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Just found this thread back. Talked to guy last night and he gave me the codes off engine. YG and then a string of numbers. I don't no what the numbers mean but i looked up the YG and comes back as 389 tri with auto trans. He said there were numbers on the timing chain cover. My friend said that he was not clear on 389/421 size. He had not talked to his uncle for about a year and thats why i told him to go back and look at car in shop. He said it had a auto trans with a gauge next to shifter. Black interior and said it appeared to be blue at one time. He told his uncle that him and i would stop out some time and look.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If it's a '65 YG, the engine is a 389 tri with a 4 speed. All YG's had 4 speeds except for '71. They didn't make any YG 421's. You can check the date code by the distributor to verify the year.... Ex. D225.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, 65 389s will fit in most Pontiacs

As for codes and date matching, here's a link to a good database that may clear some things up for you:

Pontiac Power

Rick


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

I looked in my Hollinder book and it showed code only for 1965 and for auto trans. There were 2 engine desinations for the 338 HP. 1 for manual and 1 for auto. The 1 for the auto was the correct one and did not continue into 1966. Numbers are written on paper at home . Will have friend look at date code when he gets a chance for block. Noticed link from other member and looks like there is a misprint and my memory was right. YG should be Auto trans


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe there is a misprint. The link says the Y code is for auto. But when you look up my code it shows a 4 speed. The car it is currently in is a 65 389 auto with tri power intake. and looks all stock. My hollinder at home shows it to be a 338 HP engine with tripower and auto trans. Also this code was not used until later years, just like my hollinder shows.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you know the block cast code? Should be above or under the engine code YG.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a summary of all the YG codes:

YG A-body 73 400 230 4-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YG B-body 71 455 280 Turbo 400 L-75 1x4 485428 2 
YG B-body 65 389 338 4-speed 3x2 9778789 4 
YG F-body 73 400 230 4-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Koppster said:


> Do you know the block cast code? Should be above or under the engine code YG.


Actually, the number above the engine code would be the unit number. The block casting code would be located on the distributor pad ('64 - '66). In '67 - on, it was located behind the #8 cylinder. If it's a '65 389, the block casting code should be 9778789.


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Will call guy to get that and will post. My buddy's uncle has had car for long time and told him last night that it has all the original drive train. I think there is even a vacumme guage by shifter. Buddy told me that the engine is all there but the carbs are removed and holes are covered over. Said there is shelves and tubs of parts lineing garage. He did tell my buddy that everthing is there a couple of times thought. Sounds like his uncle idemized things. He hasn't really asked alot of questions about car till i get with him to look at and have more knowledge of what we are looking at before we think of price.
Trying to get info about things before we go. I want to find out about the trans and rearend ratio.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I stand corrected sir...thanks! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

I am in southern ohio. So is my hollinder book wrong about the auto. Did they make any 338 HP with auto trans? i just noticed it should be a 4 bolt if 1965?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I merged your threads since you're talking about the same motor in both places.

Here's all the '65 _auto_ 389's. None had 338hp. A YH 421 auto had 338hp. The only tri-power with an _auto_ was a YR 360hp and it came on a GTO. This is according to the documentation I have........... 4 bolt mains were used in a 421..

XC B-body 65 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2 low comp 
YA B-body 65 389 256 Turbo 400 1x2 9778789 2 AC 
YB B-body 65 389 256 Turbo 400 1x2 9778789 2 AC 
YC B-body 65 389 290 Turbo 400 1x2 9778789 2 AC 
YD B-body 65 389 290 Turbo 400 1x2 9778789 2 AC 
YE B-body 65 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2 
YF B-body 65 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2 
*YH B-body 65 421 338 Turbo 400 1x4 9778791 4 *
YR A-body 65 389 360 Powerglide 3x2 9778789 2 GTO 
YS A-body 65 389 335 Powerglide 1x4 9778789 2 GTO


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

68

I may be talking out my tail section but Pontiac Power shows a YG code 65 B-Body 389 w/ 338 HP, 4-speed and 3X2:

YG B-body 65 389 338 4-speed 3x2 9778789 4 

Pontiac Power

??

Rick


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, looks like it comes down to the date code of the engine to what it is. Car is currently an auto so engine can't be original then. Would the vin be stamped near the timing cover?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

O M G!!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops...did it again, just read 65s post listing "auto" 389s....need new glasses! :lol:


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats ok. I have enough info to check engine and to verify it. If the vin is on motor and incorrect then that will put to rest my descreptincy with my book. Thank's


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

cohio said:


> Well, looks like it comes down to the date code of the engine to what it is. Car is currently an auto so engine can't be original then. Would the vin be stamped near the timing cover?


They didn't start stamping engine vins next to the timing cover until late '67.
So, it may or may not be there depending on what year it is.....


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Some other numbers i have on paper are YG 1126294 Another he gave me was 9773371 and timing cover was a CFD-2 ? Looked info and noticed there were different carbs for auto/manual, middel and rear ones. Also 421 were different than 389. Intake appears to be same.# 9784440. What does the 093(66) and 77(65) mean on the 10.75 comp #9784214 head


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

1966 389 335,360HP *093* 1.92/1.66 10.5 c.r.

1966 *421* 356,376HP *093* 1.92/1.66 *10.75 c.r.*


1965 389 335,338,360HP *77 * 1.92/1.66 10.5 c.r. 70cc

1965 *421* 356,376HP *77* 1.92/1.66 *10.75 c.r*. 68cc


The 9773371 is the part number for the timing case for '64/'65.....


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend just told me that he will stop by later to check some more numbers out for me.
block = 9778789 intake = 9778818 heads = 77 timing cover = 9773371 carbs ft/22-655A ctr/22-667 rear/22-658 for auto trans These are what i come up with for correct 65 engine IMO If this is a 65 engine will there be a vin #? Book shows manual carbs are different numbers,so will have to wait and see what is with engine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cohio said:


> My friend just told me that he will stop by later to check some more numbers out for me.
> block = 9778789 intake = 9778818 heads = 77 timing cover = 9773371 carbs ft/22-655A ctr/22-667 rear/22-658 for auto trans These are what i come up with for correct 65 engine IMO * If this is a 65 engine will there be a vin #? * Book shows manual carbs are different numbers,so will have to wait and see what is with engine.


Your question was already answered.



68greengoat said:


> They didn't start stamping engine vins next to the timing cover until late '67.
> So, it may or may not be there depending on what year it is.....



And the intake and carbs could be off from anything, don't assume if you ID the intake or carbs you have properly ID'd the whole engine. Intakes and carbs have been bought and sold/upgraded/swapped meet'd for decades.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

cohio said:


> My friend just told me that he will stop by later to check some more numbers out for me.
> *block = 9778789 *intake = 9778818 heads = 77 timing cover = 9773371 carbs ft/22-655A ctr/22-667 rear/22-658 for auto trans These are what i come up with for correct 65 engine IMO If this is a 65 engine will there be a vin #? Book shows manual carbs are different numbers,so will have to wait and see what is with engine.


This has been asnswered already too. It the engine code is YG and the block casting number is 9778789 it's this:
*YG B-body 65 389 338 4-speed 3x2 9778789 4*

Here's a good read. Everything you wanted to know about codes, including *DATE CODES.* 

Pontiac Engine Codes



Rukee said:


> And the intake and carbs could be off from anything, don't assume if you ID the intake or carbs you have properly ID'd the whole engine.* Intakes and carbs have been bought and sold/upgraded/swapped meet'd for decades*.


Including heads......


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Great. will post when i get all the info. thank you.


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Well block is 9778789 date code of H 28 4 Only number so far till i get there to look at. Current owner is 3rd owner of car. Bought off original owners son. He told friend that he has original paper work from car too. I think that the YG code is going to be correct for this 389 with trips and auto. 
My old hollender books shows it that way. But we will see.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As you know, the date code is August 28th, 1964....


----------

